# Final count in the Exotics Amnesty



## Hickson (Jun 24, 2004)

At the end of the Exotic Reptiles Amnesty, this was the final breakdown:

Red-Eared Sliders - 18 (13 from NSW, 2 from Qld, 2 from Vic., 1 from NT)
Alabama red-bellied turtle - 1 (NSW)

African Fat-tailed Gecko - 1 (Vic.)
Asian House Gecko - 1 (Vic.)
Veiled Chameleon - 1 (NSW)

Baird's Patch-nosed Snake - 2 (NSW)
Ball Python - 1 (Vic.)
Corn Snake - 3 (NSW)
Boa Constrictor - 10 (1 from NSW, 9 from Vic.)

Total = 38

The Department of Environment and Heritage say that also 1 tarantula was handed in, and a few more reptiles have been handed in since the Amnesty finished, but those numbers are not included here. As those people contacted the authorities and volunteered to hand in their reptiles, they received the same 'no questions asked' deal as when the amnesty was in progress (to avoid herps being released or passed on). However, anyone caught in future with exotics will not be given any such consideration.

Just thought some of you might be interested.

Hix


----------



## earthmother (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello Hix 
Yes. It's interesting! Thankyou for posting it.

I could make that 19 Red-eared Sliders, if they take dead ones too.


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 24, 2004)

> Asian House Gecko - 1 (Vic.)



H.frenatus?? Exotic by name I suppose :lol:


----------



## Tommo (Jun 24, 2004)

why are asian house geckos exotic? its just like handing up a cane toad in queensland.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 24, 2004)

Dosen't NSW list _H.frenatus_ as a native?
Note that I am not asking if it is a native, only its listing status.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes Fuscus, NSW do list H.frenatus.

Neil


----------



## Bryony (Jun 24, 2004)

so when are they going to ballot off the exotics?
lol
i wish


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

All those exotics that have been handed in are crap though...chameleon would be ok..but where is the cobras! and the vipers!


----------



## hugsta (Jun 24, 2004)

Geez only 3 corn snakes in NSW, mustn't be many of those around then.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2004)

I got my hand up for the Ball Python - one snake house my butt! - the missus can live in the shed!


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 24, 2004)

Notice that it is almost all NSW and Vic, only 3 from 38 were from other states.
Does that mean we are more honest than you guys? 
Or is it that our nerves are better? 
Or maybe because we couldn't understand the form ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe it is because NSW are bastards! and break the law  nothing wrong with that tho!


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jun 24, 2004)

That dosen't sound right because i know for a fact, that atleast 1 Corn Snake (albino) was captured from Victoria.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 24, 2004)

Matty,

The Amnesty is for animals that were surrendered - any that were 'captured' were not included as they weren't voluntarily handed in and therefore did not constitute part of the Amnesty.

Hix


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 24, 2004)

go Vics!!!! we kick **** in illegal pets.......not that its anything to write home abt, but at least we won something!?!


----------



## Matty_2004 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahh ok - makes sense now !

He had over 40,000 bucks worth of imported herps taken from him :O


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Jun 25, 2004)

Baritji said:


> All those exotics that have been handed in are crap though...chameleon would be ok..but where is the cobras! and the vipers!


 if sumone had those he woudent be handing them in


----------



## chewy22 (Jul 2, 2004)

just a question,what does the dept do with the handed in reptiles?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Give em to zoo's, if they dont want them, they put them to sleep for a very long time.


----------

